# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Расчёт TCO, или почём же на самом деле ?

## RiC

ССВ - что это такое и зачем его учитывать.

Любое действие или ресурс в бизнесе имеет свой денежный эквивалент. Информационные технологии - не исключение. Но было бы в корне неправильно оценивать стоимость  этого ресурса как некое механическое одноразовое вложение. Ресурс еще надо эксплуатировать. Особенно показательны в этом отношении информационные технологии. Очень часто размер расходов на эксплуатацию превышает стоимость первоначальных вложений в несколько раз. Снижение этих расходов дает куда больший эффект, чем экономия на цене приобретения.

ОПРЕДЕЛЕНИЕ TCO 
TCO (total cost of ownership – Совокупная Стоимость Владения) - это методика расчета, созданная чтобы помочь потребителям и руководителям предприятий определить прямые и косвенные затраты и выгоды, связанные с любым компонентом компьютерных систем. Так же основной целью подсчета стоимости владения, кроме выявления избыточных статей расхода, является оценка возможности возврата вложенных в информационные технологии средств.
Например, когда принимается решение о приобретении компьютера и при этом используется анализ совокупной стоимости владения, то высокая цена "HiEnd" компьютера может рассматриваться как аргумент в пользу более дешевого варианта. Но если к стоимости компьютера добавить затраты, которые могут возникнуть в процессе его эксплуатация, то может оказаться, что общая сумма затрат на покупку и эксплуатацию "дешевой" техники оказывается выше. 

 Методика подсчета TCO основана на получении и анализе информации о бюджете на информационные технологии конкретного предприятия. Впервые вопросами подсчета стоимости владения, правда, в упрощенном виде, еще в 1987 году занялась Gartner Group. Тогдашняя методика высокой точностью не отличалась и особого успеха у потребителей не имела.  Очертания, близкие к сегодняшним, методика приняла после образования в 1994 году фирмы Interpose, которой удалось за небольшой срок создать принципиально новую модель анализа финансовой стороны информационных технологий. Справедливости ради надо отметить, что большой объем работы выполнила и Gartner Group (вернее, ее подразделение Gartner Consulting), с целью получения максимально достоверной выборки осуществившая трудоемкие анкетирования и исследования рынка, которые потом использовались для совершенствования самой модели. Плодотворное сотрудничество компаний закончилось слиянием в 1998 году, вернее, хозяином Interpose стала Gartner Group, за прошедшие несколько лет радикально переработавшая методику с учетом возросшей роли Интернета.


Необходимость применения методики вычисления TCO (ССВ) компьютерной инфраструктуры предприятия вызвано резким повышением сложности и увеличением размеров корпоративных систем, что зачастую приводит к непрогнозируемому росту дополнительных затрат, вызванных широким спектром используемых технологий, а также существенно возросла и роль человеческого фактора. 



КОМПЛЕКСНАЯ МЕТОДОЛОГИЯ РАСЧЕТА TCO

Первое знакомство с комплексной методологией расчета TCO может повергнуть в уныние. В результате подсчета TCO на свет обычно появляется более чем 50-ти страничный труд с многочисленными графиками и таблицами. 

Чтобы получить приблизительное представление о TCO на предприятии среднего размера: 5 серверов, 250 рабочих мест, 20 принтеров и 35 сетевых устройств (концентраторов, маршрутизаторов, мостов, коммутаторов), необходимо как минимум шесть недель. Для предприятий, имеющих более 50 серверов и 1500 рабочих мест, потребуется не менее двух месяцев, с последующим подсчетом и анализом. Обычно на расчет совокупной стоимости владения компании подобного масштаба расходуется около трехсот часов (в США). 

Что требуется для подсчета TCO? В первую очередь, соответствующее программное обеспечение. 
Для расчета TCO различных решений существуют программы, которые обычно базируются на экспертах от Interpose3. Например, для подсчета расходов и возврата инвестиций в сети на базе NetWare компания Novell лицензировала эксперта, который был встроен в Novell Small Business Network Advisor. Для подсчета затрат, необходимых для перехода на новые технологии, стоимости владения и возврата инвестиций компания Microsoft имеет программный продукт Desktop TCO&ROI Advisor. Среди фирм, имеющих программы подсчета TCO и возврата инвестиций - Gartner Group, Intel, IBM, Symantec и др. 

Однако все эти программные средства учитывают весьма специализированные компоненты общей информационной системы. На сегодняшний день, наиболее полным продуктом является TCO Manager Gartner Group (лицензия на год - 19 тысяч USD, плюс сопоставимые затраты на обучение). 



УПРОЩЕННАЯ МЕТОДИКА РАСЧЕТА TCO

Упрощенная методика расчета TCO дает возможность сравнивать затраты на разных временных участках (например, текущий год и прошлый, или текущий квартал и предыдущий), оценивая изменения. Самое главное, что дает эта методика - понимание структуры затрат на ИТ, а следовательно, и возможностей сокращения этих затрат. 

Составляющие затрат:

·    Прямые затраты можно получить по данным бухгалтерии, определив общие затраты на заработную плату, закупки оборудования и ПО. Также по данным бухгалтерии определяется сумма начисляемой амортизации на основные фонды, относящиеся к КИС (Корпоративным Информационным системам). 

·    Непрямые (Косвенные) затраты получить всегда сложнее. Фактически невозможно определить, какую часть рабочего времени пользователи тратят на устранение сбоев или проблем на собственных компьютерах или компьютерах коллег, пока вы не заставите всех в компании вести детализированный лист учета рабочего времени. Для расчета многих статей непрямых затрат используются усредненные показатели по отрасли, которые предоставляют и постоянно обновляют консалтинговые компании. 


Информация, необходимая для расчетов.


Статистическая информация 
 Количество ПК в организации. При отсутствии хорошей системы учета оборудования (которая является важной частью системы учета основных средств) достаточно сложно выполнить полный расчет, но очень важно собрать информацию аккуратно. В учет нужно брать только те компьютеры, которые доступны конечным пользователям, и не включать компьютеры, которые используются в качестве серверов. Указанное количество должно включать и ноутбуки, которые используются пользователями, а также все рабочие компьютеры сотрудников отдела ИТ. 
Количество пользователей в организации. Это может быть число, отличное от предыдущего, так как иногда пользователи имеют несколько компьютеров, либо несколькими пользователями используется один компьютер. 
 Средняя зарплата пользователя. Ответ на этот вопрос точно можно получить по данным бухгалтерии. Средняя цифра должна рассчитываться по всему персоналу (производственному и управленческому). 


Прямые затраты на оборудование и ПО 
В стоимость покупки оборудования и программного обеспечения входят все затраты, связанные с закупкой клиентских рабочих мест, серверов, сетевого и периферийного оборудования, а также любого связанного с этим оборудованием программного обеспечения. Затраты на оборудование и ПО не включают затраты на оплату труда обслуживающего персонала. 
В оборудование включаются: настольные и переносные ПК; серверы; периферийные устройства (принтеры, сканеры и пр.); оперативная память; устройства хранения информации; устройства CDROM; источники бесперебойного питания; карты расширения всех видов; сетевое коммуникационное оборудование (хабы, коммутаторы и т. д.); кабельная система. 
В программное обеспечение включаются: новое ПО и обновления для всех типов рабочих станций, серверов и телекоммуникационного оборудования; операционные системы; коробочное ПО (текстовые процессоры, электронные таблицы и т. д.). Не включается ПО, разработанное самостоятельно - оно будет учтено далее. 

Средние затраты на закупку оборудования в год. Использование статистики за 12 прошедших месяцев дает хороший показатель, однако, следует помнить, что большинство компаний, делающих крупные закупки техники, в основном рассматривают такие закупки как капитальные вложения, а не затраты текущего периода (тогда они учитываются в амортизации, п. *. 

 Средние затраты на ПО в год. Использование затрат за последние 12 месяцев дает хороший показатель. По аналогии с оборудованием, капитальные затраты не включаются в эту стоимость, а учитываются в амортизационных отчислениях п. *. 

*Ежегодная сумма амортизации капитальных вложений в оборудование и ПО. Сумма амортизации рассчитывается бухгалтерией для основных фондов и нематериальных активов. В основном - по ускоренному методу в расчете за три года. Некоторые виды основных средств амортизируются за более длительные периоды. 

Ежегодные затраты на комплектующие. Включают ежегодные затраты на комплектующие и расходные материалы по всей организации (дискеты, CD, ленты, тонер и картриджи). 

Годовые затраты на аренду оборудования и ПО. Сюда включаются все затраты на аренду оборудования и программного обеспечения. 

Управление и песонал 
Информация о затратах на оплату труда должна быть как можно более точной и включать накладные расходы, премии, налоги и другие платежи. Желательно получать информацию из автоматизированных систем, в которых выполняются соответствующие расчеты. 

Годовые затраты на оплату персонала по категориям (включая руководство). Если в организации имеется несколько офисов, все они должны быть учтены. Если в других службах, например отделе закупок, есть сотрудники, которые тратят часть своего времени на работу для службы ИТ, пропорциональная часть из их оплаты должна быть отражена в соответствующей категории этого раздела. 
В конкретном случае этот состав может изменяться с учетом специфики предприятия и выбираться из следующего списка: служба технической поддержки; сетевые администраторы; системные администраторы; тренеры/специалисты по обучению; персонал службы закупок; служба поддержки пользователей; управление системами. 
Для учета непредвиденных расходов предлагается увеличивать затраты на 30%. 

Командировочные затраты за год. Обычно сотрудники службы ИТ не работают на одном месте постоянно, а выезжают для выполнения работ в другие подразделения. 

Консультационные услуги третьих фирм и другие связанные с этим затраты. В эту категорию попадают затраты, связанные с консалтинговыми услугами, которые используются для решения отдельных задач. 

Затраты на задачи, делегированные другим организациям. Часто организация не реализует все задачи самостоятельно, а использует аутсорсинг (внешних исполнителей) для ускорения завершения работы.


Затраты на обучение персонала вопросам ИТ в год. Затраты на внутреннее обучение пользователей уже учтены в п. 9 и не включаются в эту категорию. Но если были затраты на обучение сторонними организациям - их нужно включить сюда. 

Стоимость обслуживания техники по контрактам в год. Если какие-либо работы по обслуживанию техники поручаются сторонним организациям, эти затраты должны быть учтены в данном разделе. Если контракт на сопровождение был оплачен единожды на несколько лет вперед, то его нужно учитывать в этом разделе по частям, как амортизацию капитальных вложений. 




Развитие 
Затраты на развитие будут включать ежегодную оплату труда и расходов на производство и поддержку всех приложений. Существует две большие группы приложений: 

Бизнес-приложения, которые используются главным образом пользователями, ведущими основной бизнес компании (приложения для бухгалтерского учета, обработки счетов, продаж, заработной платы, складского учета, управления персоналом). 
Инфраструктурные приложения не влияют напрямую на бизнес, но используются для поддержания системной инфраструктуры (приложения для управления системами, коммуникационное ПО, СУБД и комплекты программ для офисной деятельности). 

В зависимости от организации подразделения разработки часть персонала может относиться к нескольким категориям одновременно, тогда их затраты должны делиться пропорционально времени их работы в качестве каждой категории. 

Ежегодные затраты на оплату труда по направлениям разработки. Информация об оплате труда должна быть предельно точной, содержащей полную сумму компенсации, включая премии, налоги и повышение оплаты в течение периода расчета. Можно выделить четыре группы: 

проектирование - персонал, вовлеченный в сбор требований пользователей, определения спецификаций, создания архитектуры и прототипов проекта; 

разработка - персонал, вовлеченный в создание кода программ; 

тестирование - персонал, отвечающий за качество и тестирование; 

документация - персонал, вовлеченный в контроль конфигурации и техническое описание приложений. 


Ежегодные затраты на заработную плату по сопровождению имеющихся систем. Идентична категории разработки "новых" приложений и охватывает персонал, вовлеченный в обслуживание существующих приложений. 

Ежегодные затраты на оплату услуг консультантов  или сервисных организаций в части развития. Эта категория должна включать любые оплаты сторонним организациям или частным лицам за проектирование, разработку, тестирование или документирование работы, связанные с проектами. 

Связь 
Эта категория охватывает все годовые расходы на голосовые линии связи и линии передачи данных. 

Ежегодные затраты на аренду выделенных линий и каналов связи. Сюда входят ежемесячные повторяющиеся затраты на коммутируемые и выделенные каналы (например, модемные 56k, ISDN, T1 и T3 потоки). 

Ежегодные затраты на удаленный доступ. Включает затраты на оплату удаленного доступа к локальной сети, затраты на Web-хостинг, платежи провайдерам Internet. 

Годовая стоимость корпоративных сетей передачи данных. Включает любые затраты, связанные с пользованием сетями передачи данных большой дальности (WAN). 


Непрямые затраты 
Сюда относятся такие связанные с ИТ затраты, которые не входят в бюджеты и не измеряются большинством отделов ИТ. Наиболее весомой частью обычно является сопровождение пользователем своего компьютера и ПО, а также помощь коллегам. Это включает самостоятельную отладку систем при возникновении ошибок, резервное копирование и восстановление ценной информации, операции с файлами и каталогами, внеплановое обучение в рабочее время и программирование малых (или больших) приложений. 

При попытке снизить прямые затраты многие организации просто урезают ИТ бюджеты, не понимая, что в результате будет наблюдаться рост непрямых затрат - пользователи будут тратить больше времени на поддержку себя, друзей и коллег. Не существует точного способа измерить, сколько времени пользователь потратил на выполнение задач, связанных с ИТ, без детального учета времени или статистически верных наблюдений. Для тех, кто не имеет возможности и ресурсов проводить многочасовые измерения, существуют средние отраслевые показатели по каждой категории. 

Затраты пользователя на ИТ 

Количество часов на самообучение работе с компьютером и ПО одного пользователя. При ознакомлении нового пользователя с корпоративной компьютерной системой тратится время на его обучение. Аналогично, когда новое приложение вводится в организации, все пользователи нуждаются в тренинге или знакомстве с программой. Эти и другие затраты на обучение включаются в эту категорию. Исследования показывают, что 40 часов в год - достаточно обоснованное значение. Если необходимо, можно использовать другое значение, более близкое к реалиям конкретного предприятия. 

Количество часов, затрачиваемых одним пользователем на обслуживание файлов, компьютера и программ, написание скриптов и программ. Это наиболее сложное число для подсчета без детального изучения и наблюдения. Исследования показывают, что 40 часов в год - достаточно точное значение. 

Простои 
Количество часов простоя в месяц в связи с плановыми/внеплановыми остановками в работе сети/системы. Является измерителем годовых потерь производительности, когда пользователи не могут выполнять свою работу, по причине недоступности их компьютеров или программ. 

Причин может быть много, например, следующие: 

ожидание решения проблемы службой поддержки; 

планируемая или внеплановая остановка системы; 

недоступность одной или нескольких программ; 

проблемы сервера или каналов связи, приводящие к недоступности информации. 


Среднее значение в настоящее время определяется как 2 часа в месяц на пользователя (если собственная статистика дает другие цифры - можно использовать их). 

После того как на все вопросы дан ответ, расчет показывает усредненную годовую совокупную стоимость владения компьютером (для сравнения, в настоящее время среднее значение по США составляет около $10 000 на компьютер). 

 АНАЛИЗ ОБЩЕЙ СТОИМОСТИ ВЛАДЕНИЯ 
Очень важно, чтобы в процессе накопления информации о затратах участвовали и служба закупок, и бухгалтерия. Идеальной была бы ситуация, когда такая информация содержится в единой системе учета и доступна сотрудникам службы ИТ. Целесообразно ввести аналитику по расходам в разрезе по каждому подразделению или хозрасчетной единице
Итак, нет ничего проще. 


TCO=(общие прямые расходы + общие непрямые затраты)/количество компьютеров в организации


Основная трудность возникает при сборе информации о косвенных затратах. Именно в их определении участвует параметр -  средняя зарплата пользователя, которую предприятие платит ему во время простоя или самостоятельной настройки компьютера, и т.п. Так же сюда относятся затраты административного персонала на устранение проблемы пользователя. Некоторые методики учитывают средний доход, приносимый каждым пользователем за год, и соответственно, расчитывают потери предприятия в результате того, что пользователь вынужден простаивать или заниматься непрофильной работой.


Факторы, влияющие на величину TCO 

На увеличение стоимости владения влияют следующие факторы. 
Действия конечного пользователя. Наиболее существенная часть стоимости владения PC связана с трудовыми затратами. Большинство проблем пользователя требуют прямого вмешательства администратора в компьютер пользователя, увеличивая трудовые затраты административного персонала. Примеры: неосторожное удаление системных файлов пользователем, изменение конфигурации системы, инсталляция дополнительных программ, приводящая к конфликтам с уже используемым программным обеспечением, непроизводительные действия конечного пользователя, вернее, время, на них затраченное. 

Ненормативные конфигурации компьютеров. Большинство организаций используют различные модели компьютеров от различных производителей, которые предварительно отконфигурированы поставщиком без учета специфики пользователя. Кроме того, они могут отличаться и по составу комплектующих. Через какое-то время, когда потребуется добавление или обновление драйверов и приложений, что выливается в серьезную головную боль для администратора, соответственно резко возрастут временные и финансовые затраты. 

Привязанность к определенным автоматизированным рабочим местам. Пользователи ограничены использованием компьютера и приложений только на собственном рабочем месте. Хотя существует возможность создания удаленного доступа к приложениям, расходы возрастают из-за невозможности запуска приложения на другой технике. 

Увеличение числа мобильных пользователей. Согласно данным Forrester Research, 82% от общего числа составляют настольные PC, подключенные к сети. К сожалению, имеющиеся ныне средства взаимодействия мобильного пользователя с информационной средой, как и удаленный доступ и диагностирование со стороны администратора, далеки от совершенства. Это является одной из причин более высокой стоимости владенияпо сравнению с настольными компьютерами (на 36%). 

Риск неверного инвестирования в ИТ. Ошибка большинства фирм заключается в ориентации на стандартные статьи бюджета без оценки возможных рисков. Например, достаточно одной успешной вирусной атаки, чтобы восстановление информационной структуры съело не только годовой бюджет на ИТ, но и всю прибыль предприятия. 

Риски, исходящие от производителя оборудования и ПО. Они связаны в первую очередь с перечисленными далее факторами. Существенный вес имеет такой показатель, как динамика развития рынка. Незрелость рынка (следствием чего могут быть маркетинговые войны, наподобие демпинга) приводит обычно к ориентации производителей на краткосрочные инвестиционные программы. Это, в свою очередь, влечет за собой сокращение "второстепенных" статей расходов (например, на сервис), уменьшение затрат на предпродажную обкатку изделий (приводящее к появлению на рынке "сырых" изделий) и, наконец, ориентация на "ажиотажную" модель (когда изделие, выводимое на рынок, после стадии ажиотажного спроса не переходит в стадию устойчивого спроса, а заменяется другой моделью с более привлекательными характеристика ми). Все эти факторы приводят в итоге к возрастанию финансовых рисков у потребителя. 

Расплывчатые требования к проектируемой системе, неадекватное макетирование и тестирование рабочей модели. Это проблемы из категории, между прочим, весьма популярной у нас: " заказчик не знает, чего хочет, а исполнитель не знает, чего не может". 

Слабая защита информационной системы. Здесь имеются в виду не "естественные" бедствия, а те, которые вызваны дефектами проектирования системы. Например, неверная схема организации электропитания, отсутствие надлежащих мер по обеспечению секретности, неверная система контроля целостности данных плюс защита от несанкционированного доступа, а также кражи как информации, так и техники. 

Теперь не менее длинный список факторов, которые помогают снизить TCO. 

·  наличие автоматического управления рабочими местами и про граммы инвентаризации системы; 

·  наличие встроенной диагностики вирусов на клиентских местах и серверах; 

·  наличие централизованной службы помощи, располагающей базой знаний по возможным проблемам; 

·  использование специально адаптированных для конкретной системы компонентов ПО, не нарушающих целостность архитектуры системы; 

·  поддержка средств сетевого управления любой системой; 

·  наличие встроенной системы обнаружения ошибок, предназначенной для отслеживания и предупреждения незапланированных простоев; 

·  доступ пользователей только к тем программам и функциям, которые необходимы для выполнения рабочих обязанностей; 

·  стандартизированные аппаратные и программные компоненты рабочих мест (минимально 80% от общего числа пользователей); 

·  наличие системы защиты жизненно важных данных и план их быстрого восстановления; 

·  централизованная закупка идентичных моделей техники одного производителя; 

·  система мониторинга и отслеживания изменений конфигурации рабочих мест (отчасти совпадает с первым пунктом); 

·  последовательная унификация и замена проблемных компонентов архитектуры на новые, отвечающие инициативам снижения стоимости и сокращения срока возврата инвестиций; 

·  регулярное исследование затратных компонент стоимости владения и определение критических пунктов в инвестиционной программе; 

·  регулярное обучение пользователей эффективным методам работы с системой и приложениями; 

·  регулярное обучение и сертификация административного персонала технологиям, используемым в сети; 

·  наличие мотивации у административного персонала для предоставления высокого уровня сервиса. 


КАК СНИЗИТЬ ИЗДЕРЖКИ 


Хотя универсальных методов борьбы с «финансовым обжорством» компьютеров не существует, большинство фирм, производящих не только оборудование, но и программное обеспечение, имеет свои рецепты снижения стоимости владения. 

Выбирайте приоритеты. Какие составляющие стоимости владения, бюджета ИТ наиболее высоки? Какие из них легче всего поддаются уменьшению? Отнюдь не аппаратура и ПО. Прямые затраты на "железо" и софт не превышают 30% от общей суммы расходов (по данным Interpose). Затраты на персонал и управление компьютерным хозяйством - вот основные категории расходов. Однако прежде чем увольнять половину персонала или уменьшать число компьютеризированных рабочих мест, распродавая по дешевке технику, необходимо оценить, сколько и на что уходит денег. 

Разделяйте категории затрат на составляющие. Если анализ показывает, что более трети рабочего времени сертифицированный администратор сети с зарплатой в 1000 USD тратит на помощь конечному пользователю с окладом в 400, то для снижения затрат имеет смысл сделать следующее. Путем анкетирования нужно выяснить, какой из менее квалифицированных администраторов может выполнять функции справочной службы, и переложить на него поддержку пользователей. Экономьте время высокооплачиваемых сотрудников. 

Анкетируйте администраторов и пользователей. К сожалению, для применения этого способа объективной оценки состояния информационного хозяйства нужно прилагать значительные усилия. Но они окупятся, благодаря уменьшению пользовательских проблем. Например, когда в результате анкетирования выясняется, что время отклика на запрос пользователя о помощи превышает 15 мин, а более 30% вызовов связаны с восстановлением случайно стертых файлов. Снизить расходы на эту категорию можно дополнительным обучением пользователя, ограничением прав доступа к важным данным и устранением причины медленного отклика на запросы. 



Определяйте рисковые категории пользователей. Одна из основных ошибок большинства менеджеров закладывается еще при проектировании информационной системы. 

Суть ее в ориентации при выборе техники, схем обслуживания и прав доступа на усредненного пользователя, которого в природе не существует. Для снижения затрат необходимо определить базовые категории пользователей и ориентироваться на них. Interpose рекомендует делить пользователей на четыре основные категории: 

·  Работники, которые выполняют уникальные и критические для предприятия задачи, работая с жизненно важными данными. Кроме менеджеров высшего уровня и финансовых служб, сюда входит, например, административный ИТ персонал. Требования к оснащению и сервису максимальные, высока и стоимость простоя. 

·  Мобильные работники, часто находящиеся в поездках. Обычно работают с хрупкой и дорогой техникой. Требования к сервису, поддержке и оборудованию также высоки, стоимость времени простоя максимальна. 

·  Работники, занимающиеся обработкой информации. Наиболее размытая категория. Стоимость времени простоя может сильно варьироваться, хотя в большинстве случаев высока. 

·  Работники, осуществляющие ввод информации в систему посредством форм. Число рабочих функций ограничено одной-двумя. Наименее критическая часть пользователей в смысле времени простоя (доставляющая, однако, максимум проблем обслуживающему персоналу). 

Есть рекомендации по процентному соотношению различных категорий пользователей, позволяющие уменьшить риски и избыточные затраты. К сожалению, невозможно привести данные более чем по 300 градациям предприятий (по размеру, профилю деятельности и местоположению), поэтому ограничимся минимально допустимыми для всех нормами.

·  Число работников с высокой стоимостью простоя не должно превышать 25 процентов.

·  Критически важные данные на локальных носителях (жестких дисках) не должны составлять более 10% общего объема обрабатываемой пользователем информации. 



Снижайте время простоя. Снижение простоев даже на 10-20% приводит к существенным экономиям ИТ-бюджета. По оценкам Interpose, в абсолютном исчислении стоимость простоя может достигать 16% от общей стоимости владения (при рекомендованных 4%). 

Среди основных причин возрастания времени простоя, исключая действия конечного пользователя, выделяются следующие: 

·  программные апгрейды и апдейты - 24,2%; 

·  аппаратные апгрейды - 24,0%; 

·  профилактическое обслуживание - 15,2%; 

·  незапланированные отключения электричества - 13,0%; 

·  переконфигурация сервера - 11,5%; 

·  архивирование и резервное копирование - 11,7%. 


Чтобы снизить время простоя, не связанное с действиями конечных пользователей, достаточно принять простые, но действенные меры. Например, для снижения времени простоя, возникающего в результате отключений электроэнергии, достаточно использовать ИБП. 



Снижайте стоимость управления КИС. Используя специализированное ПО (Novell ManageWise или Microsoft SMS), можно уменьшить затраты на управление. Экономия в этом случае достигает 28-30%. Другой способ - повышение квалификации персонала. 

Минимизируйте расходы на хранение информации. Исследования, проведенные Main Control, показали, что на каждый доллар, вложенный в мегабайт информации, расходуется 3-8 дол. в год на хранение и управление этой информацией. Кроме того, на операции по резервному копированию, архивированию и управлению данными иногда расходуется до 20% рабочего времени ИТ менеджеров. Все эти операции приводят к росту требований об увеличении пропускной способности сети на 30-50% в год. 

На практике рекомендуются следующие меры по снижению непродуктивных затрат на хранение информации: 

·  использование унифицированных, многоплатформенных решений для резервного копирования, обязательно от одного поставщика; 

·  отсутствие процедур ручного копирования и восстановления - все процедуры должны быть автоматизированы, в противном случае расходы возрастают до 40% и в несколько раз увеличивается риск совершения ошибки; 

·  наличие плана действий в случае сбоя, хакерской атаки, заражения вирусом. 

Все эти меры позволят снизить стоимость хранения и управления до 1,5-3 дол. на каждый вложенный в мегабайт доллар. 

... И ВОЗДАСТСЯ ВАМ ПО ДЕЯНИЯМ ВАШИМ

TCO не измеряет ни прибыль, ни доход, из-за чего ценность методики может сильно упасть в глазах специалистов по ИТ, желающих получать готовые рецепты райского блаженства. Даже после подсчетов TCO и выявления критических составляющих стоимости владения экономия на бумаге не всегда перейдет в реальную сумму на счете в банке. Но если в организации есть понимание "проблемы" эффективности ИТ, методология TCO непременно поможет в решении.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Muromec

небольшое примечание:
Free Software значит не "Софт на халяву", а "Свободный софт". так что не совсем понимаю смысл публикации данного материала в этом разделе.

зы. статья хорошая

----------


## RiC

> небольшое примечание:
> Free Software значит не "Софт на халяву", а "Свободный софт". так что не совсем понимаю смысл публикации данного материала в этом разделе.
> 
> зы. статья хорошая


А просто в помощь Crolic`у, он в соседней ветке считает TCO, и обещал продолжить... да и для самообразования не помешает  :Smiley:

----------


## Muromec

> он в соседней ветке считает TCO,


ну так нах новую тему создавать? туда бы и постил

----------

